# Renaissance wax



## andrewleeheck (Jul 3, 2006)

Just used Renaissance wax for the first time.  Loved it.  Dab it on, t-shirt buff it off.  Fast, easy. [8D]  My questions:

1.  This seems to easy and effective.  Any downsides?
2.  How durable is R-wax?
3.  Is there something I should be applying before and/or after R-wax (following several CA steps)?

Any thoughts would be appreciated greatly!

Andrew


----------



## vick (Jul 3, 2006)

No down side that I have seen.
It is not that durable compared to the finish but is easily reapplied.
Ren wax is the last step no need to put anything else on it.


----------



## PenWorks (Jul 3, 2006)

Wonderfull stuff. I use it alot. I would wait a day or two before you apply it to any new finish. You always want your finish to cure before applying any type of topcoat.


----------



## Johnathan (Jul 4, 2006)

I put the stuff on every pen I have, works great!


----------



## Pipes (Jul 4, 2006)

I use it AND TSW love them both !! 





http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## huntersilver (Jul 4, 2006)

It works very well especially on plastics.


----------



## andrewleeheck (Jul 4, 2006)

Awesome.  Good to hear I'm not out of the mainstream.  At least as far as my topcoat goes!

Andrew


----------



## Dario (Jul 4, 2006)

I use both RenWax and TSW...can't determine yet which is better.  One thing for sure, both are very good. [^]


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />I use both RenWax and TSW...can't determine yet which is better.  One thing for sure, both are very good. [^]



The TSW beats Renwax by a mile in the smell catagory. []


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Jul 4, 2006)

I also use both but I often apply Renwax again after the pen is assembled. That cuts down on fingerprint on the metal parts. Just have to be careful not to get too much so you don't get any build up in any cracks/crevices.


----------



## andrewleeheck (Jul 4, 2006)

You apply RenWax to the metal parts too?


----------



## Dario (Jul 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by andrewleeheck_
> <br />You apply RenWax to the metal parts too?



YEP!!!

That is the biggest advantage of RenWax...it can be used on any surface that I use.


----------



## alparent (Jul 5, 2006)

So you can put RenWax on metal parts for extra protection but not TSW. Is the right Dario?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 5, 2006)

Alain, 

I'm not Dario, but I tend to wipe the entire pen, metal and all with TSW as a clean up after it has been handled.


----------



## alparent (Jul 5, 2006)

Thanks William, so both of them can be safely used on all the pen parts? Anybody knows what's in TSW?


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 5, 2006)

TSW main ingredients:  highly-refined, white carnauba wax from Brazil; extremely long-chain (polyester-like) polymer; UV inhibitor; essence of tropical flower; essence of coconut; non-flammable softener.  There are no fossil-fuel derivatives.  Has been used safely on bare woods, over 25 types of finish, virtually all resin blanks, and all platings without a problem being brought to my attention.  BTW, many of my distributors offer a money-back guarantee.  If they don't, I do.


----------



## Dario (Jul 5, 2006)

I think TSW is carnauba wax based.

Yes, I do use it on all surface too...but Renwax prevents leaving fingerprint and I like that.  TSW does smell a lot better. [^]  I am planning on trying TSW as only finish on a bare wood pen sometime just to see how it holds.  Will probably use Olivewood for the trial.

Bottomline...both are good products and I never regretted buying them. [^]


----------



## huntersilver (Jul 5, 2006)

Lou, don't tell me it has all of those things,
next thing you know my wife will be using it as a lotion[:0]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />I think TSW is carnauba wax based.
> 
> Yes, I do use it on all surface too...but Renwax prevents leaving fingerprint and I like that.  TSW does smell a lot better. [^]  I am planning on trying TSW as only finish on a bare wood pen sometime just to see how it holds.  Will probably use Olivewood for the trial.
> ...



Dario, I think Olive would be a good choice.  I did one out of Lignum Vitae with just TSW over the bare wood, and it does have a nice feel.


----------



## gerryr (Jul 5, 2006)

I've finished both LV and BOW with one coat of Tru Oil, buffed with White Diamond followed by TSW.  The results on those two woods were great.[] Not exactly bare wood, but the Tru Oil helps the grain look better, I think.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 5, 2006)

I've used TSW over bare wood on olive, lignum vitae, cocobolo, Brazilian rosewood and a few others.  It works best with oily woods.  Remember, however, that the grain still needs to be sealed first.  Otherwise, you run the risk of having the product fill the grain and create an unsightly splotchy look.  For cocobolo, I seal with CA, sand it down to bare wood, then apply two coats, an hour or two apart.  The pens end up with a beautiful sheen and are VERY woodlike to the touoch,


----------



## alparent (Jul 6, 2006)

Can RenWax be also used as the only finish?


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 6, 2006)

I've never heard of anyone using Renaissance Wax as a finish.


----------

